# مثال على برنامج بريمافيرا



## asw (15 يوليو 2007)

ممكن مثال على برنامج بريمافيرا

لو سمحتم


----------



## impire (17 يوليو 2007)

لا يفوتك شرح مشروع بريمافيرا كامل و التجهيز لة للمتميز محمود حازم عياد ...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز

هل ما زلت تحتاج الى امثلة على برنامج البريمافيرا


----------



## asw (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على اهتمامك

نعم لازلت احتاج امثلة على البرنامج 

ولك الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز asw

الى سيادتكم بعض النماذج لمشاريع على برنامج الــــ Primavera

وشكرا


----------



## asw (3 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي احمد الطيب
على تفاعلك واهتمامك


----------



## aboyahia (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## ابن خميس (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aselimeng (13 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
المهندسظ محمود حازم انا استفسار بسيط
ممكن تبعتلي اي شرح عن كيفية البدء في التفكير في مشروع مدينة سياحية كبيرة ولو امكن ابعتلي الرد على الميل ده
aselimeng*************


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى aselimeng
بعد التحية 
هل تقصد دراسة جدوى مثلا" ولا تقسيم المشروع ك wbs لتغذية البريمافيرا حيث أنة فى المشاريع
الكبيرة كما أشرت سيادتكم يحتاج الأمر الى تعاون جهات كثيرة فى التفكير و دراسة الجدوى و أسلوب التمويل كل ذلك يحتاج كتب المهم أننى قدمت مشروع قرية سياحية كمشروع للجامعة الأمريكية بريمافيرا
بكل أجزائة 000 حتى مرحلة عمل مستخلص المقاولين وأستخراج التقارير0000 عموما" أنا سأكمل شرح مشروع بريمافيرا كامل و التجهيز لة وسأصل بأذن اللة الى عمل master project لقرية سياحية شامل جميع مشتملاتها بصورة مبسطة فتابع معى أن اردت ذلك على الملتقى حيث أن بريدك غير واضح وأنا شخصيا" أفضل النقاش و التواصل من خلال الملتقى لتعم الفائدة كذلك لو تصفحت سيادتك
الأجزاء الستة التى طرحتها فى الملتقى لمشروع بريمافيرا كامل و التجهيز لة ستجد أننى بدأت منذ المراحل الأولى للتفكير فى المشروع من وصف المكان و مكونات المشروع ومميزاتة ثم بعد ذلك المستندات المطلوبة لعمل برنامج زمنى 0000 وسأكمل ذلك أن شاء اللة بعد الجزء السادس بكيفية عمل update وتقارير المقارنة والتقارير المالية و ev و مستخلصات المقاولين ولكن ذلك سيستغرق وقت 
أرجو أن تسامحنى على طول هذا الوقت لعدم تفرغى بالكامل بسبب مسئوليات العمل 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة شهلر رمضان المعظم
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## صالح سعيد صالح (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوووورر يا اخي


----------



## احمد ذيب (20 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
انقذتنا


----------



## يقيني بالله (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmedhissen (12 مارس 2009)

انا عايز افهم هو الى يعطى حاجة عليها باسورد مش المفروض يحطة يا دكتور


----------



## mustafasas (12 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن لو امكن نريد المستندات الخاصة بالمشروع حتي يمكن لنا ان نجرب عمل البرنامج ثم نراجعه مع الجدول الزمني المرفق و شكرا


----------



## حسامان (12 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز احمد الطيب
احاول فتح برنامج البريمافيرا لبناء فيلا الموضوع اعلى
ولكن يسال عن الباسورد
فلو تكرمت تعطيني حل ذلك
لاني محتاج فعلا مثال عن بناء فيلا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (13 أبريل 2009)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الاخ العزيز asw
> 
> الى سيادتكم بعض النماذج لمشاريع على برنامج الــــ primavera
> 
> وشكرا



الف شكرا يااخى احمد الطيب على المجهود الرائع
وانا الى الجميع على تاخرى فى الرد على رسايلكم والتعقيب على اعمالكم الجميلة لظروف سفرى

شكرا مرة اخرى يااخى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2009)

حسامان قال:


> الاخ العزيز احمد الطيب
> احاول فتح برنامج البريمافيرا لبناء فيلا الموضوع اعلى
> ولكن يسال عن الباسورد
> فلو تكرمت تعطيني حل ذلك
> لاني محتاج فعلا مثال عن بناء فيلا



يعطى كلمة سر لان حضرتك تفتح البرنامج من الايكونات الموجود فى الملف و لكن البريمافيرا يتم فتها من داخل البريمافيرا و ليس من الخارج


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2009)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> الف شكرا يااخى احمد الطيب على المجهود الرائع
> وانا الى الجميع على تاخرى فى الرد على رسايلكم والتعقيب على اعمالكم الجميلة لظروف سفرى
> 
> شكرا مرة اخرى يااخى




و لا يهمك يا باشمهندس و حمد لله على السلامة


----------



## bryar (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ونرجوا لكم التوفيق


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس احمد الطيب وادى المشاريع ولا بالاش
هل بالممكن مشاريع على برنامج ms project


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

هل ممكن اضافة شرح لبرنامج ادارة المقاولات expedition


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 أكتوبر 2009)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس احمد الطيب وادى المشاريع ولا بالاش
> هل بالممكن مشاريع على برنامج ms project


 

الله يكرمك ..................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ايمن حسين قال:


> هل ممكن اضافة شرح لبرنامج ادارة المقاولات expedition


 

بجد اسف البرنامج مش عندى ............


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

من فضلكم يا شباب

اريد مثال واضح على ال p6

لو تكرتم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نور81 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000000000000


----------



## tauofik yazigi (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> من فضلكم يا شباب
> 
> اريد مثال واضح على ال p6
> 
> لو تكرتم وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

سيدى الفاضل تريد المثال فى اى مجال و شكرا


----------



## دينا82 (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ,, 

جزاكم الله عن جهودكم كل الخير 
أريد كلمة السر لأتمكن من فتح الملف 

كل الشكر 
أختكم


----------



## hhmdan (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر لك


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eslam_elwear (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا وجعلك من المقبولين فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## elhalalsab (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*مجرد استفسار + طلب*

س1: بالنسبة لمشروع الفيلا _ ماهو الفرق بين الجزء الاول والثاني ؟
وكيف يمكن أن (اتتبع/متابعة) سير (تقدم المشروع) بالنسبة للزمن (الوقت) ؟

وهل يمكنك اخي الفاضل تزويدي بملف فيه تسعير أجرة العمالة (حدادين , نجارين , مليسين ....) ونسبة / كمية انجازهم بالوحدة المستخدمة ؟؟


ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير .........


----------



## ombella (20 ديسمبر 2010)

رابط المثال لا يعمل


----------



## odwan (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## osama waheed (29 يوليو 2011)

سؤال ارجوكم كيف احتفظ بالمشاريع المنفذة لان لو حدث مشكلة فى الويندوز وفرمت الجهاز سوف تحذف كل المشاريع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووور ،، يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ܡܓܕ ܐܠܨܐܪܝ (20 أبريل 2013)

الشكر الجزيل لكم أستاذ محمود. وبارك الله بكم.
أخيكم 
مجد


----------



## توشكى2013 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

مع الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود الوافر 
أرجو الافادة عن الطريقة بالتفصيل التى تمكنى من أن اقوم بعرض موضوعات بالموقع لافادة زملائنا من المهندسين والمهندسات وندعو للجميع بالاستفادة القصوى من هذا الموقع الهندسى المتميز
11/11/2013


----------



## hait aljabri (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووور وايد يا ورد


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## وليد بن حمد (5 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورين على جهودكم اخواني


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور اخى الكريم​


----------



## usamafathi (15 أكتوبر 2014)

:20:


----------



## asemkelany1 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## fof0 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

ok


----------



## fof0 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

تمام


----------



## ehabsibaey (18 ديسمبر 2014)

thanksss


----------

